# termites in hardwood flooring



## mscott455 (Mar 14, 2012)

have a small area of termite damage on my hardwood floor...what is the fastest way to get rid of this. probably a one foot square..


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Subterranean or dry wood termites? What part of the country are you in? Describe your house: basement? slab? moisture problems? previous termite history? Could it be carpenter ants? Pictures with detail would help a lot.


----------

